# Leder Farmen



## Santhander (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen

bin ein lvl 47 Druide und habs verpennt meinen Ledererskill rechtzeitig aufzubauen... hab also noch nicht 200 Skill in Lederer... 
nur die Frage: ich hasse AH Käufe aber ich brauche um schnell auf 225 zu kommen Unmengen Schweres Leder. Wo farmt man das mit meinem Level (feral geskillt) am schnellsten?

Danke für sinn- und wertvolle Tipps


----------



## ossi.osborne (20. Dezember 2006)

Versuchs mal in dunkelhain !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (20. Dezember 2006)

Santhander schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> bin ein lvl 47 Druide und habs verpennt meinen Ledererskill rechtzeitig aufzubauen... hab also noch nicht 200 Skill in Lederer...
> nur die Frage: ich hasse AH Käufe aber ich brauche um schnell auf 225 zu kommen Unmengen Schweres Leder. Wo farmt man das mit meinem Level (feral geskillt) am schnellsten?
> ...


Südliches Brachland und Schimmernde Ebene,
da Du ja Horde bist.

Schimmernde Ebene einfach da hin gehen wo die Schidkröten an dem Schiff sind.
Und am Zugang nach Taranris da an den Ruinen, da sind massig Basilistken.

Da kannst Du gemütlich das Leder farmen.


----------



## Ghuliana (20. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Südliches Brachland und Schimmernde Ebene,
> da Du ja Horde bist.
> 
> Schimmernde Ebene einfach da hin gehen wo die Schidkröten an dem Schiff sind.
> ...



Also im Brachland (egal wo) droppt es höchstens mittleres Leder. Die schimmernde Ebene ist aber wirklich top, viel Platz und viele Mobs zum abledern. Auch in Desolace solltest du gut fündig werden... .


----------



## Santhander (20. Dezember 2006)

Nimmt mich ja wunder, wie Ihr auf die Idee kommt, ich sei Horde? naja, ich bin tatsächlich Nachtelf, aber das macht keinen grossen Unterschied..

also: Schimmernde Ebene tönt gut... Wie ists mit Schlingdorntal? Oder Arathi Highlands?

und was bitte soll ich in Dunkelhain häuten?


----------



## Dalmus (20. Dezember 2006)

> und was bitte soll ich in Dunkelhain häuten?


Worgs zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ob die schweres Leder abgeben... eher nicht...


> Wie ists mit Schlingdorntal? Oder Arathi Highlands?


Das sind die 2 besten Tipps, die ich Dir geben würde...
Im Arathi die Berglöwen (und vielleicht die Yetis), oder aber unten in Strangle die ganzen Viecher mit 33+ 
Da bieten sich die \"normalen\" Tiger und Panther an, die auch alle schön dicht aufeinander hocken. Eigentlich ein Kürschnerparadies in dem Levelbereich... und direkt nebenan sind die Raptoren, die ebenfalls schweres Leder abgeben... Ich glaub schneller kriegt man das nirgends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mich irren sollte und es noch ein besseres Eckchen gibt: Ich lass mich da gerne belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santhander (20. Dezember 2006)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Worgs zum Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




eben doch.... ich werds mal im schlingdorn versuchen und später ins arathi oder gar ins hinterland gehen...


----------



## Santhander (21. Dezember 2006)

Santhander schrieb:


> eben doch.... ich werds mal im schlingdorn versuchen und später ins arathi oder gar ins hinterland gehen...



doch.. Schimmernde Ebene rockt! Die Basilisken droppen recht nett... auch wenn die keine Exp mehr gegeben haben...


----------



## Dragon d. Gun (3. Januar 2007)

Santhander schrieb:


> doch.. Schimmernde Ebene rockt! Die Basilisken droppen recht nett... auch wenn die keine Exp mehr gegeben haben...



Mit deinem lvl bereich sind die gebiete die dir vorgeschlagen wurden volliger unsinn! Ich persönlich farme seit ich lvl 40 bin in Ödland das leder da bekommst du mit lvl 47 schweres leder zu 80% von jedem mob. 

MFG Dragon


----------



## Ferisa (16. Februar 2007)

Schweres Leder kann man gut im Schlingendorntal kürschnen, genauer im Nebeltal (nähe Booty Bay), bei den Nebeltalgorilla oder alter Nebeltalgorilla... (da hab ich Schweres leder gefarmt wegen Rufsteigerung Thoriumbruderschaft...) Die Gorillas müssten im Level berreich 40-44 sein.


----------



## whiti (16. Februar 2007)

ich würd dir die yetis im alterac gebirge vorschlagen, die droppen auch noch ein paar silber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lynahwa (17. Februar 2007)

Dragon schrieb:


> Mit deinem lvl bereich sind die gebiete die dir vorgeschlagen wurden volliger unsinn!


Unsinn ist es, Gebiete vorzuschlagen, wo bei jedem Kürschnerversuch die Meldung "Fehlgeschlagen" kommt oder so. Versuch mal mit sagen wir mal Skill 20 einen sagen wir auch mal hier 40-er Mob zu häuten.
Naja ansonsten musste eh überall mal vorbei schauen, da es überall Händler gibt, die Muster anbieten. Warum dann dort nicht den Mob gleich mitnehmen (außer den wirklichen Low-Bereich)? Die Humanoide und Dämonen (Satyrn in Satyrnar z.B.) nimmt man dann auch gleich mit und tut was für den Erste Hilfe Skill oder tut einem befreundeten Schneider (z.B. mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) einen Gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illina (18. Februar 2007)

du kannst es auch mal im heulenden tal im eschental probieren.. (muss man mal für einen quest hin) 
dort sind so wehrwölfe, die spawnen so schnell dass du nie auf den respawn warten musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die sind so irgendwas um lvl 25-30 oder so glaube ich.. dürftest du also schnell down kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haldar (27. Februar 2007)

Hi 

Steht da schon da is aber über mehrere Postings verteilt...

Also was brauchst du...
Farmspots mit mobs die schnell respawnen, häutbar sind und am besten noch Geld und gute Drops bringen.   Und das sind definitiv Yetis und bis ca lvl 40 die Werwölfe. 
Werwölfe findest du im Dämerwald und im Echental/Schattental 
Yetis gibts in verschieden Gegenden vor allem im Alterac, Feralis und später Winterspring.

Also gibs ihnen

oh btw was such nett schlecht ist, sind Schildkröten ... die ham nette drops und die schuppen kannst du auch verkaufen oder verarbeiten
und such dir spots wo es kill Qs in der Nähe gibt. Da kannst du häufig von toten mobs die häute hohlen

Schau einfach mal hier in der DB oder bei www.freierbund.de wo es mobs gibt die für dienen lvl geeignet sind. 
Am Besten 1 - 2 stufen unter dir da gehts am schnellsten


----------



## Nimbrod (27. Februar 2007)

die drachkins runt um onyhort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind zwar so 43-45 elite aber das past schon ^^ skill da mom mein kürschnern hoch ^^


----------

